# How Does Lyft Guarantee New Drives $1500 a Week?



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Since there are opportunities to earn with Lyft, ever wonder how they can guarantee new drivers $1500 a week? Or why you are not generating that, without maybe a bonus? Veteran drivers, how is your luck with primetime? There is a time to drive volume and a time to drive to maximize what you earn. Question to vets: do you feel that when you are in a dark red zone, do they kick you outta there? Do they take you to a dead zone? Guess what, thats how they guarantee new drivers $1500 a week. I know its hard for me to stay in a prime zone


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Is a $1500/week guarantee the current new driver promotion?

Or do you mean that you saw $1500/week in some advertising?


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Like this. This is the actual qualification screen for the $1500/week guarantee. I qualified two weeks in a row. I also qualified in my first week, but the guarantee week starts at 5am Monday of week following your first week so my first week was ineligible.

It is not that big of a deal if you drive for 50 hours unless you seriously try hard to burn time in driver mode without getting pings. Trust me, it's hard to do that on purpose.

Note how I made $1300 in fares even without the guarantee. Lyft merely paid $144 bonus (they take a 25% commission on the bonus, by the way...) to bump me up to $1500 in fares.

I made $1400 previous week because I was concerned some of my rides and hours wouldn't qualify because they were in Silicon Valley region instead of San Fransisco and Lyft only needed to bonus me $100. That is why I have extra 9 rides and spent 5 more hours in online mode.

I still have the $1500/week code that will not benefit me in any way if anyone uses it. I'd suggest cash bonuses instead of guaranteed weeks. I do not know if the $400 or $1000 cash bonus is subject to commission.

P.S. I ignore primetime. Had a few primetime rides but prefer long suburban fares. I know the airport all too well now


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm guessing the $1500/week guarantee is for being a plus driver.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Or a Bay area thing. Here down south that amount of drives represent 2/3 of the driving time for me and half of the money. I lose count of how many of my rides are $3.50 and $0 tip.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> I'm guessing the $1500/week guarantee is for being a plus driver.


It is not a guarantee for Plus drivers.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> It is not a guarantee for Plus drivers.


Then what kind of guarantee is it? Can you show screenshot of email for it? SF is my location but I don't get that guarantee.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> Then what kind of guarantee is it? Can you show screenshot of email for it? SF is my location but I don't get that guarantee.


It is a new driver guarantee. You sign up for it through a Google AdWords ad. If you are already a driver, you are not eligible.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Lucky you! How long will it last? I'm about to get a name change operation...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Since there are opportunities to earn with Lyft, ever wonder how they can guarantee new drivers $1500 a week? Or why you are not generating that, without maybe a bonus? Veteran drivers, how is your luck with primetime? There is a time to drive volume and a time to drive to maximize what you earn. Question to vets: do you feel that when you are in a dark red zone, do they kick you outta there? Do they take you to a dead zone? Guess what, thats how they guarantee new drivers $1500 a week. I know its hard for me to stay in a prime zone


I don't understand why Lyft hasn't gotten sued for these deceptive claims. Uber just paid $20 mill -- Lyft, it's your turn! (Should be $150/week -- let's just be honest; let's just be real)


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> It is a new driver guarantee. You sign up for it through a Google AdWords ad. If you are already a driver, you are not eligible.


Yeap lucky you, make the most out of it while you still can. Kinda sucks they take out fees from guarantee though.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Phoenix has something similar but for $800 weekly guarantee for new drivers the first 4 weeks you drive. If you are online for 50 hrs and have 90% acceptance rate or higher, if you don't make $800 in fares for the week they will pay you the difference and bring it up to $800. Its only for the first 4 weeks though.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Since there are opportunities to earn with Lyft, ever wonder how they can guarantee new drivers $1500 a week? Or why you are not generating that, without maybe a bonus? Veteran drivers, how is your luck with primetime? There is a time to drive volume and a time to drive to maximize what you earn. Question to vets: do you feel that when you are in a dark red zone, do they kick you outta there? Do they take you to a dead zone? Guess what, thats how they guarantee new drivers $1500 a week. I know its hard for me to stay in a prime zone


Anything is possible if you put your mind to it


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

i did it when i started for lyft. it took more than 60 hours to do it with split shifts.

it sucked the life out of me, lol
it wasn't easy at all but doable


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

It was easy for me to get it my first 4 weeks. I just had to make sure I was logged in for the 50 hrs per week basically. And since Lyft is slow here I basically stayed at home until I got a request. My frist week I think I got 2 all week. They paid the difference up to the $800 as promised. They did the same for the next 3 weeks as well. I wish I could get that back!


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

50 rides was tough for me. Missed first week but got other three. Think the most I cleared a week was 700$ lyft paid out the rest minus fees. That was a great month. Not sure how the poster above me only had to do two rides only. Was 50 rides and 50 hours logged on. The hours were easy spent on the couch. Had to hustle in the downtown area for the rides.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> 50 rides was tough for me. Missed first week but got other three. Think the most I cleared a week was 700$ lyft paid out the rest minus fees. That was a great month. Not sure how the poster above me only had to do two rides only. Was 50 rides and 50 hours logged on. The hours were easy spent on the couch. Had to hustle in the downtown area for the rides.


You had to do 50 rides as well? I didn't. I would of never gotten it if that was the case. Not enough business here to even get 20 in a week. You just had to be logged on 50 hrs for the week. There was not a certain amount of rides needed on my new driver incentive.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah in August when i started it was fifty rides fifty hours. Sunday's I would basically have to sit downtown Chicago and take every ride. Usually had to make up about 15 rides to get to fifty. Was trying to be smart and make as little as possible and drive the least amount of miles during the week.


----------

